# Grinder Tool Rest



## RobinHood (Feb 27, 2021)

Spotted this design on Etsy.com using pinch bolts. Here is the link.

https://www.etsy.com/ca/listing/928...he&ref=sr_gallery-4-27&organic_search_click=1

I think it would be quite stable, versatile and pretty straight forward to make. You can also buy the parts.


----------



## gerritv (Feb 27, 2021)

A knockoff of: KMG Articulating Work Rest System for KMG-TX, and other grinders! | Beaumont Metal Works ?


----------



## David_R8 (Feb 27, 2021)

Wow, that thing looks stout!


----------



## Tom O (Feb 27, 2021)

I don’t know it seems to have a rear pivot point that I would think add to deflection / vibration maybe.


----------



## GummyMonster (Mar 26, 2021)

There is a lot of spots to tighten.
Maybe if you beefed up the clamping force on each?
Definitely nice looking.
Ken


----------



## RobinHood (Mar 26, 2021)

With all those articulations, it makes it very versatile. Seems to be very strong the way it is designed. That is at least 5 or 10 pounds sitting on the rest.


----------



## Dabbler (Mar 26, 2021)

looks easy to make


----------



## YYCHM (Mar 26, 2021)

Dabbler said:


> looks easy to make



I'm glad you think so... How do you slot those joints?


----------



## Dabbler (Mar 26, 2021)

bandsaw.


----------



## RobinHood (Mar 27, 2021)

+1 on the bandsaw.

The material is aluminum. You could probably even use a hacksaw to make the slots.


----------



## Swharfin' (Mar 27, 2021)

Groan ... You guy's aren't helping me stay focused on 'gotta do's" instead of "gotta haves" lol.


----------



## gerritv (Mar 27, 2021)

It's not a good day unless you made a tool. Preferably a tool to make a tool.


----------



## Brian H (Mar 29, 2021)

YYCHM said:


> I'm glad you think so... How do you slot those joints?



I'm guessing slitting saw on the mill would work well


----------



## YYCHM (Mar 29, 2021)

Brian H said:


> I'm guessing slitting saw on the mill would work well



Have you had any success running a slitting saw on your mini-mill?  Was a total fail when I tried.


----------



## RobinHood (Mar 29, 2021)

YYCHM said:


> Was a total fail when I tried.



Can you share what happened, please.

Did the saw blade get pinched? Too much run-out in the arbour? Too high RPM?


----------



## Dabbler (Mar 29, 2021)

?were there feeding problems( too fast?  too slow?)  back pressure too much?  not enough horsepower?


----------



## YYCHM (Mar 29, 2021)

RobinHood said:


> Can you share what happened, please.
> 
> Did the saw blade get pinched? Too much run-out in the arbour? Too high RPM?



For the most part I think not rigid enough and not slow enough.  The saw wouldn't cut, it just got really hot and dulled.

The saw I was attempting to use was rather course which may not have helped either  3" X 1/32" 30T.

Internet consensus seem to be don't even bother trying on a mini.


----------



## RobinHood (Mar 29, 2021)

That could do it for sure.


----------



## Brian H (Apr 1, 2021)

YYCHM said:


> Have you had any success running a slitting saw on your mini-mill?  Was a total fail when I tried.



Yes. However it was only 1/2" aluminum. I haven't tried to cut any other metal yet. I went fairly slow and used lots of lube


----------

